# How To Fence The Water Gap?



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

We have a large creek that runs thru the back of our property. Gap bank to bank is 20 ft wide, 9 ft deep, and the creek bed itself is about 9ft wide.  We've got to replace an old fence due to the erosion of the banks and the old posts falling down. We need your best plans for fencing a water gap. This creek usually floods a couple times in the spring...then it is pretty shallow the rest of the year. So...just recently our 6 young heifers..curious young cows...found this spot would get them into the neighbors pasture! So all you cattlemen and fence builders.....we need you to design a water gap fence that will keep this girls at home :cow:


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

You didn't say what kind of fence you already have.

If it's electric then run an additional wire just below the bottom strand. Hang small chains from this wire to make a curtain. Connect this wire to the rest of the fence using a "current limiter", available wherever fencing is sold.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Our fence is field fence with metal & wood posts. This old gap fence is a couple strands of cable with hoops of barbed wire hanging from it. Creek bank has eroded and cows can walk around the old fence...and the posts are really leaning in. It all needs to be replaced..but the depth of the bank is 9 feet and 20ft wide.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If practical, it might be easier to sacrifice a little pasture and cross the creek in a spot thats easier to fence.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I had the same problem. After fighting it for several years I did what I wish I had done to start. It was a bit costly but it solved the problem. I set and braced two corner posts on each side about 15 feet from each bank, just like it was the terminal end of a fence. I stretched 1/2 inch cable tightly between them about a foot off the ground. I used cable and cable clamps to suspended sections of cattle panel the width of the creek, with the bottom of the panel about 6 inches above the creek bed. I bolted a treated 2X6 along the bottom of the cattle panels, this gives the water something to push against and helps the rig to "float" so most of the trash goes under it. To keep the stock from rubbing against it and going past I drive a couple of stakes in about 6 inches, against and on the downstream side of the panels, if the water gets up very much it easily pushes them out. After the water has subsided it is easy to clear out any trash and reset new stakes. This has worked very well for many years.


----------



## lilsassafrass (May 13, 2002)

We solved the problem 
by suspending a telephone pole by chains from two trees on either side of the creek .. had to go downstream a bout 50 feet .. and back fence along the creekbank to get there... but the pole floats on top of the water .. the cows dont step over it ..water is about 2 feet deep at that spot it lifts in flood stage .. and once in a while we have to pull trash out from around it .. but it has worked pretty well for about 15 years .. if you dont have trees you could erect gate assemblies at that spot for support of the pole and back fence to those ...

paula 
Hyde Park Farm


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

The method we have used is the same as already mentioned:

Drive secure post a few feet back on each side, attach a wire cable across from one post to another at the base of the posts, hang cattle ( welded rod/wire ) panel from wire cable. You can use whatever at the bottom to weight it, as mentioned a section of 2x4 or 2x8 works good.


----------



## Countryboy780 (Jan 18, 2018)

Best watergap fence that we have installed is kattle keeper systems. Simple and easy to keep clean.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm glad I don't live downstream if your cows have free access to the creek.


----------

